# Grip question for the more experienced



## Capt Quirk (Apr 8, 2017)

I used to shoot a recurve bow years ago. Being a right handed person, I hold the bow in my left hand. But then I had an accident, many years ago, and my left hand got crushed. It broke most of the bones across the back of my hand, and my index knuckle. They put pins and plates in to fix the bones, but couldn't do anything for the knuckle. As a result, my grip is messed up, and I can't close my hand around the bow and hold it properly. I have tried a left handed bow (In my right hand), but that just wasn't natural, and didn't work out well. 

So, my question is, do they make modified grips that might work for me? It's either that, or use a crossbow.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 9, 2017)

Maybe you could use a grip on a bow like a high wrist grip where the bow rests in the "V" between your thumb and fore finger.  You only grip after the shot to keep the bow from falling.  With this in mind make yourself a strap to keep the bow from falling.  The strap I used at one time was tied around the bow handle with a soft deerskin strap, slightly below my hand and I would reach my hand through the strap attached to the bow by that strap.  It was the strap that went over the top of my hand.  It just supported the bow a little bit after the shot to ensure I didn't drop my bow.  This is probably clear as mud from my description.  I hope someone else can do better to explain it.  Using soft leather for both straps helps.  it needs to be tight enough without being too tight.  Trial and eror is necessary to fit it right.  Hope it helps you!  I think the grip you might need is a "deep" grip and most likely it will be on a recurve type bow.  Mine was about 171/2 inches wide over the top of my hand and the strap around the bow was about 1/2 to 3/4 inch wide,  the latter strap around the bow was simple tied with a square knot.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

Dropping the bow isn't one of my issues, I can hold it fine for the draw, it's when I release the arrow. The kinetic energy pulls the bow forward, and without the firm grip on the top, the bow tends to dip forward as the arrow is leaving. Of course, that means the arrow tends to go wherever. Now, something like a pistol grip, where my index would lay across the trigger would give enough room to grip firmly.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2017)

I would try a high wrist also. It would be better of you could post a video of you shooting or get with someone and them watch to see what exactly is going on. The bow tipping forward at the shot shouldn't hurt because the Olympic archers wear a wrist sling and don't grip the bow at all. At their shot the bow tips forward but the sling holds it.  Could be you are (because of your hand accident) you are torquing the bow.  We can't say for sure with out watching you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 9, 2017)

Good advice given so far. As for " do they make modified grips", yes most custom bow builders can do that. I would think if you used some modeling clay or something like that to make a mold of what your hand is capable of, it shouldn't be too hard to build that into a bow riser. I've built up grips on both selfbows and fiberglass bows for just that reason.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

@John Cooper- I never watched the Olympic archers, so I will look at that.

@Todd Cook- This was more along the lines of what I was thinking. Me actually modifying the bow myself is unlikely, but it is reassuring to know that it can be done by those with a real clue... not like me


----------



## Avid Archer (Apr 9, 2017)

Capt. if I understand your problem, this may be a solution. 

http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4281&highlight=Sling


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

Not so much, it wants me to sign in to see the pic. Thanks though, for trying to help


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2017)

Have you tried one of those straps you slip your hand thru to prevent the bow from jumping out of your hand? I don't recall what they are called, but I have seen them on many target type and compound bows.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 9, 2017)

I would try a finger sling or a bow sling both would allow you to shoot with a open hand and it also keeps you from torquing the bow. Most serious shooters use them


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Have you tried one of those straps you slip your hand thru to prevent the bow from jumping out of your hand? I don't recall what they are called, but I have seen them on many target type and compound bows.



I had never even heard of such a thing before today. If they had them when I started using a bow, it would be news to me. Back then, all they had for accessories was an arm guard and finger patch... not the correct names, but I think you know what I'm talking about. I think this was all back about when Custer was having bow and arrow problems


----------



## Avid Archer (Apr 9, 2017)

I'll try this, originally posted by Rod Jenkins on TradTalk


----------



## Avid Archer (Apr 9, 2017)

More


----------



## Avid Archer (Apr 9, 2017)

The serving Rod uses can be replaced with short pieces of tubing.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

You guys know more about bows than I do, but I have to say that looks questionable. I think I would go the modified grip route, but I will give it a go. Doesn't look like it would take much to do, and isn't permanent.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm certainly not the best shot in the world,but I've never particularly liked the high wrist, loose grip on the bow. I'm sure it works for some, but I've always done better with a fairly firm grip. The loose grip has always made my bows louder and harder to control. I think getting the grip to fit your hand is the best bet.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok Todd, saying I go this route, does it mean modifying my existing bow, or starting from scratch? And who can do it?


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 11, 2017)

It depends on whats there to work with, but the grip you have could probably be modified. What's the grip like now? 

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Ok Todd, saying I go this route, does it mean modifying my existing bow, or starting from scratch? And who can do it?



Post up a picture of your bow and we can help.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 11, 2017)

I'll post it tomorrow, when I actually have decent light. The bow I have isn't anything special by any means, I can't even find a name on it. I think I paid $10 for it at a thrift shop 17 years ago, but except for my grip, it fits me pretty well.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2017)

You can build the grip up with bondo and shape it to fit your hand. When done just roll a sure grip sleeve over it and no one will know the difference.


----------

